# Anon Blue Solex lens..Anybody?



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

someone had previously linked an entire website dedicated to snowboard goggle lenses. I forget the name.


----------



## kansasboy (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks, i will look around!


----------

